

Google Wave to be opened for federation today. Yes, for you to host. - jnaut
http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/10/30/breaking-google-wave-opened-federation-today-host/

======
ryandvm
Now all we need is a reference implementation for the web front-end...

